# creepy songs



## volkinaxe (Nov 17, 2019)

what creepy songs do you know


----------



## zeroPony (Nov 17, 2019)

Sounds like Dead Space soundtrack)


----------



## Mivrah (Nov 17, 2019)

Anything by Candlemass, this one or Solitude have such a great creepy foreboding feeling, such an amazing band.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 17, 2019)

I love "grimdark" My Little Pony fiction.

Edit: can anybody identify this piece of music? I'm slightly obsessed with it.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 17, 2021)

This song was very unsettling at 1 in the morning


----------



## Lenago (May 17, 2021)

I found this one to be quite a creepy song


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 17, 2021)




----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 17, 2021)

The video is creepy and I hate it, but the song is pretty dope. Warning: the video might be offensive to some folks.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 17, 2021)

I just have to ...


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 17, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


>


That video used to mess with my head years ago... wait... oh gosh, it still does. ._.


----------



## Frost Antares (May 25, 2021)

The whole album got that creepy demented vibe, its pretty rad


----------



## Erix (May 25, 2021)

Frost the Chaos-spawn said:


> The whole album got that creepy demented vibe, its pretty rad


Dam dude, it’s so creepy that the video became unavailable


----------



## Frost Antares (May 25, 2021)

Erix said:


> Dam dude, it’s so creepy that the video became unavailable


Probably on your end... it works for me


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 25, 2021)

Frost the Chaos-spawn said:


> Probably on your end... it works for me


It's unavailable for me too


----------



## Frost Antares (May 26, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> It's unavailable for me too


Weird... could be an embed thing somehow? Maybe a link would work:


----------

